# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  Детское "Евровидение 2008"

## Elena-Juravleva

Решила создать эту тему о детском "Евровидении 2008". Давайте начнём обсуждать этот конкурс. Пока известен список полуфиналистов в России:



1. Полищук Олеся (г. Казань)
2. Хороля Снежана (г. Салехард)
3. Ковылова Мария (г. Москва)
4. Казарян Давид (г. Калуга)
5. Горбунова Екатерина (г. Санкт-Петербург)
6. Щенина Анастасия (г. Воткинск, Удмуртия)
7. Богачева Юлия и Харитонова Наталья (г.Нижний Тагил)
8. Лемешевы Лиза и Даша (г.Сатка, Челябинская область)
9. Измайлова Камила (г. Казань)
10. Чобитько Иван (г.Тула)
11. Гаврилина Анастасия (пос.Заря, Московская область)
12. Громоздин Иван (г.Новотроицк, Оренбургская область)
13. Пунтов Михаил (с. Нижний Мамон-2, Воронежская область)
14. Дуэт "Подружки" (г.Кинешма)
15. Василенко Михаил (г.Таганрог)
16. Сергунина Екатерина (г.Астрахань)
17. Группа "Робинзон" (г.Ишим) 
18. Шоу-группа "Киндер сюрприз" (г.Пермь)
19. Музыкальный театр "ДоМиСолька" (г.Москва)
20. Алтухов Илья (г.Комсомольск-на-Амуре)
21. Васильев Алексей (г.Пенза)
22. Рукавишникова Софья, Чернышова Олеся и Снесерь Мария (г.Бийск)    
23. Салихов Эдуард (г.Стерлитамак)
24. Ахъядова Элина (ст.Кущевская, Краснодарский край)
25. Баер Махтин (г.Абакан)




Совсем скоро жюри выберет 20 лучших участников для финального конкурса и тогда 1 июня все телезрители смогут проголосовать за понравившегося ему участника.



И пока не прошёл финал конкурса, который будет 1 июня, давайте оставим своё мнение: как Вы думаете, кто достоен поехать на конкурс детской песни "Евровидение 2008" в ноябре и принести России Первое место???

Лично, моё мнение, я думаю должны поехать на детское "Евровидение 2008" сёстры Лиза и Даша Лемешевы (по списку № 8). А Вы как считаете? 

Елена Журавлёва.

----------


## Elena-Juravleva

?????????????????????

----------


## vocalist33

МНЕ КАЖЕТСЯ Шоу-группа "Киндер сюрприз" (г.Пермь) ПОЙДЁТ!!!

----------


## Серёжа

*Elena-Juravleva*,
обязательно буду следить. Российский отборочный тур пройдёт 1 июня,
трансляция на канале "Россия". Я думаю стоит его сначала посмотреть, а потом уж обсудить. Я немного знаком с творчеством детской рок-группы "Робинзон" из Ишима (№17 в списке), шоу-группы "Киндер-сюрприз" из Перми (№18), музыкального театра "ДоМиСолька" из Москвы
(№19), это очень хорошие детские коллективы со своим репертуаром и творческим подчерком. К сожалению не прошёл в отборочный тур Олег Сидоров, который в прошлом году занял 2 место, он пел тогда красивую песню, действительно собственного сочинения и играл на клавишах,
парень конечно уже взрослый, 15 лет, но очень талантливый, сочинил много песен и пьес, победитель композиторских и вокальных конкурсов,
заявку подавал, входил в число претендентов.

----------


## vocalist33

И то верно!!!

----------


## Вуглускр

посмотрел отбор... понравилась мне ковылова с песней Ангелы!!! очень хочется ее заполучить, а вот где ее взять не понятно... а с этим Пунтовым я не согласен в корне!!!

----------


## TrieN

тоже хочу на дет. евровидение

----------


## blusemashine

> парень конечно уже взрослый, 15 лет, но очень талантливый, сочинил много песен и пьес, победитель композиторских и вокальных конкурсов,


А можно знать каких? Моцарты рождаются раз в 100 лет.Я не думаю,что это тот самый случай.Каждый третий сегодня мнит себя композитором. в каких конкурсах  многочисленных он принимал участие?Кроме Евровидения.

----------


## blusemashine

> детской рок-группы "Робинзон" из Ишима


А это уже нонсенс.

----------


## Серёжа

*blusemashine*,
Олег Сидоров будет выступать в этом году на детской "Новой волне"
в августе в Сочи, конкурс будет транслироваться по ТВ. Я считаю, что
лучше посмотреть и послушать этого парня, а не читать список названий конкурсов, хотя 2 место в отборочном туре российского детского "Евровидение - 2007" могу привести как пример.
С Моцартом я вроде его не сравнивал, но Олег играет на нескольких
музыкальных инструментах, а на фортепиано и саксафоне очень прилично, участвует в конкурсах как инструменталист. Ему 15 лет.
В сети есть его сайт и много информации.

----------


## Серёжа

*blusemashine*, детской студии "Робинзон" (седьмой состав уже) лет 25, очень много информации в сети.

----------


## лестерия

А я вот с 7. Богачева Юлия и Харитонова Наталья (г.Нижний Тагил) занимаюсь в одной студии... Девчонки очень талантливые! :Aga:

----------


## vladika

*лестерия*,
девчёнки-то талантливые - факт. Чтож их так взрослые-то подставляют: мы этого "математика" уже года два как поём:confused:
Верить надо в детей и подростков: их озадачь - они такого насочиняют!

----------


## rudi

Инопланетушки на своём языке Европу сделают!!! Но Россия их не выбрала...
А песня клёвая получилась! Все европейские языки слышатся в ней. Вэй-ко, вперёд!

----------


## DJBOSS

Поделитесь минусовкой, очень надо !!!Ковылова Мария - Ангелы ...
Зарание огромное мерси!!!
sasha.ternvskijj@rambler.ru

----------


## олег1966

Если можно и мне пожалуйста сылочку на минусовку Ангелы, Ковыловой Марии. СПАСИБО!!!!

----------

